# Spray on siding?



## fixitright (Sep 24, 2005)

Has anyone here heard of that spray on siding?  If so, do you have experience with it or know if it's as good as they claim?


----------



## FirTrader (Sep 25, 2005)

What do you mean by "that spray on siding"?  If you mean sprayed acrylic stucco, then yes, it's very good.  But it's only as good as the wire job and scratch coat below it, which aren't sprayed. 

If you are meaning something else, I'd like to hear about it, cuz it's a new one to me!


----------



## fixitright (Sep 26, 2005)

I wasn't very clear with my previous post.  It's supposed to be a spray on vinyl coating that never requires painting, etc..


----------



## FirTrader (Oct 16, 2005)

I have no experience with that.  Some of the new products are miracles, and some are snake oil... hard to tell without about 20 years behind...


----------



## Canadiver (Nov 11, 2005)

I use to see spray on Vinyl 10 -15 years ago, lot of homes built then with ceadar siding there was a company pushing this product at the home shows here in the North West. As of late I have not seen this product anymore at the shows.


----------



## dndremodeling (Feb 21, 2006)

Here is one of the many companies offering this product and service.

http://www.liquidvinylsiding.net/ 

I would be very cautious. I have heard bad rumors of it, but it is only rumors and i have never used, nor seen this product in any form.


----------



## pad6564 (Feb 23, 2006)

I was a sucker and had this applied to my house.  Not only now is the company out of business we are also having trouble with the walls swelling and I would definitely not encourage anyone to purchase this product.  The company we used was associated with Alvis spray on siding and I have seen many instances of other companies involved with Alvis now being out of business as well.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 26, 2006)

You might as well wrap your house in plastic!! It may not look as nice, but you can afford it!!
There really is no way I would install this stuff on my personal home.
That's my opinion of course and take it with a grain of salt.
Of the thousands of homes I have inspected or remodeled never once have I encountered spray on siding. I have heard of it,researched and seen similar products but to no avail am I an expert on this subject.
However I do know that if you seal up a home in this manner it will never breath, dry out or last for very long when you trap moisture. The product does claim it breaths but I know what vynil is and "You" all do also. 
Why dont you consider the old fashioned fly off your house in high wind vynil.Millions of homes have it, its leaky but it eventually dries out because there is space behind it to do so.

Don't be the lab rat in your neighborhood.
InspectorD


----------



## dboyy13 (Mar 13, 2006)

TO INSPECTOR D: YOU SHOULD DO MORE RESEARCH BEFORE YOU MAKE OR POST STUPID REMARKS ABOUT THINGS OR SOMETHING YOU OBVIOUSLY KNOW NOTHING ABOUT. SPRAY ON SIDING HAS BEEN IN EXISTENCE FOR OVER 40 YEARS COMMERCIALLY AND OVER 10 YEARS FOR RESIDENTIAL USE. I, PERSONALY HAVE SOLD OVER 1,000,000, THATS ONE MILLION DOLLARS OF THE PRODUCT , AND CONTRARY TO YOUR UNEDUCDATED OPINION THE PRODUCT BREATHES VERY WELL , THANK YOU, AND IT IS VERY EASY TO PROVE. HAVE YOUR EVER WORN RUBBER RAIN GEAR OR BOOTS? IT ALLOWS YOUR FEET TO BREATH AND YET KEEPS THEM DRY. THIS IS THE SAME PRINCIPLE, AND I HAVE NEVER HAD ONE COMPLAINT WTH ONE OF THE MANY HOUSES I HAVE SOLD OR DID THE WORK ON. IF IT IS INSTALLED BY COMPETENT , CARING , AND TRAINED PROFESSIONALS, IT WILL DO EXACTLY WHAT I TELL THE CUSTOMER , AND THEN SOME. AS I SAID , YOU SHOULD DO MORE OR ANY FOR THAT MATTER RESEARCH BEFORE YOU MAKE UNEDUCATED STATEMENTS . AS ALWAYS, THERE ARE UNSCRUPULOUS PEOPLE WHO DO SHODDY WORK , DONT KNOW HOW TO APPLY IT AND DONT CARE ABOUT THE CUSTOMER. UNFORTUNATELY, THIS IS TRUE IN ANY TYPE OF BUSINESS, BUT THERE ARE HONEST, HARDWORKING PEOPLE WHO DO CARE ABOUT THEIR CUSTOMERS, AND WE WORK HARD TO DO WHAT WE SAY AND MAKE OUR CUSTOMERS HAPPY. THERE IS NOT A SINGLE ONE I COULD NOT GO BACK TO THEIR HOUSE AND LOOK THEM IN THE EYE, AND BE ASHAMED. IN FACT I COULD PROBABLY EAT SUPPER WITH ANY OF THEM TO THIS DAY, BECAUSE I MADE A FRIEND. THANK YOU VERY MUCH- DANNY E. STEARNS-  [email protected]


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 13, 2006)

My post is just what it says ,My opinion. I do have an education on experience with spray on siding, none of it good in my area of the globe.And I HAVE done my research through highly educated inspectors that have seen these failures. 
The problem with it is just as you say, bad installs, just like the problems with other stucco type spray on applications.I am not here to name any names.
The issue I have is just as you said " my rain boots fill with water" then end up prunes!!
You may be the all-time greatest installer but if you miss one water penetration it's all over.
With other sidings I have found they dry out faster with less damage.
Regular Vynil is almost alway"s installed wrong somewhere but it does not do the same damage.

Instead of your ranting why don't we have a civil education by you on this product.I don't mean marketing promo's either.

 Looking forward to your educated opinion.

InspectorD


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 13, 2006)

WOW!! 

Yeah, I'd check that caps lock. This is no place to get all excited. 

Mr. Stearns, if you would show us how it works and maybe some pictures of jobs that have been around for a while, you might convince us. My teaching has always been to put a vapor barrier on the inside of the wallspace and to have an airspace between exterior walls and their final coverings. Even brick has a 1" air space between the wall and brick. Vinyl is supposed to be "hung" loosely to allow for movement and ventilation. Does the spray on work like a paint or is it supposed to be a structural self supportive wall covering? I've never seen it. Paint doesn't totally seal wood siding because natural expansion will break the joints under the siding laps. Does your product also break at the laps?

As far as the rubber boots analogy, I don't get it. I sweat enough just walking to my duck blind or working a shovel in a ditch to make my rubber boots a miserable pruney mess. 

Tom in KY, seeking enlightenment.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 18, 2006)

I called a dealer in my area to get some more info...
Stay tuned...


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 21, 2006)

Well... I'm half right.. 
I talked to a distributor in my area for quite a while, He was very forthcoming with the info.
This is what I gleened from our conversation, I'm sure I will be corrected again, but it's all good.This is how I learn.
The spray on has to be preped like it is a new building. All damage and decay must be replaced, not repaired.Then the building has to have all interior moisture problems eradicated.
Then the building can be preped with the primer, then the paint siding. 
This stuff aparently can expand 500 times before failure, kind of like a rubber band.
It is slightly vapor permiable, aparently enough to get minor amounts of water out.It is also only installed on wood, no steel or concrete.WHY? To many moisture problems.....HMMMMM......
However..... If ALL the criteria for the install is not met.. you can have major failure of the wood behind. This stuff actually bonds to the wood itself and gets into the pours.
This is where I personally have the problem.If you have failures they will show up as large bubbles full of water. I know folks dont even look at maintinence on thier homes in the real world.When are they going to notice these problems behind bushs and up high over a roof,or when they only drive into the garage every night? 
I know all contractors are the best at what they do right?
That's why there are no problems in the building industry today, just hunky dorey.
The installations from contractors who do not follow protocol are where we end up with the bad installations.This guy even stated that this is where the problems are THROUGHOUT this industry.
So if he knows there are problems with the installs why dont they fix the material to be goof proof?
So I officially apologize to the Irate gentleman and his perfect installs.May he enjoy many more dinners. 

I would still NEVER install this on my home.

InspectorD


----------

